# I Need A New Seiko !



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I ran my Seikos down a bit after getting a bit bored with the constant 7s26 and 36 movements everywhere but these days Seiko seem to have expanded their movement collection and I keep seeing things like the 4R37 popping up here and there.

So, can anyone help me by updating me on Seiko's current low to mid range offerings in the diver's or Sports 5 models and enlighten me on the options as to movements... I very definitely need a new Seiko fix !

Many thanks


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of the range, but I can thoroughly recommend the Superior versions of the Monsters. 4R36 inside I think, hacking and handwind. Handsome beast, if you like that sort of thing (I do).

Creation have them at a bit over Â£200 at the moment, but the orange and black version is a bit of a bargain at Â£180 or so:










HTH,

A

Alex.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could always try a Divex. Seiko built!



Mike


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

artistmike said:


> I very definitely need a new Seiko fix !


Me too. I'm looking at these: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=84137

They have the 7S36 inside.

-wotsch


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I really like the idea of a hacking movement but I think I've "done" the monster look for a while.... I do like the Seiko 5 Sports ones wotsch but again it's back to the old 7S36 movement and I'd rather get away from that.... The Divex is nice but I think it may be a bit big for me, has anyone got the case size for that one... does look nice though..

I really like the look of the SSA053JI which has the 4R37 movement but I'm not sure I could live with the 24hour sub dial. It's a great looking design though, with hand winding as well as hacking as additional features...... I could be close to hitting the button on one of those, has anyone got one to see what it looks like on a wrist?..... Oh and where do you buy the Divex ones, that is growing on me too..... so many choices..


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Get your hands on a 6309-7040 with as many original parts as you can and just enjoy it every day - awesome watches.

David


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

This one might be coming up for sale soon.....:


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

I Fancy that one davey. :big_boss:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

IGGULDEN said:


> I Fancy that one davey. :big_boss:


Ha ha, you're not the only one. I've had quite a bit of interest from various members, and I just never wear it, so it might be heading for the chopping block to fund something else I've got my eye on that I definitely would wear....

It's an extraordinary looking thing in the flesh, and I've never seen another like it. Decisions... decisions..... :sweatdrop:

:lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

artistmike said:


> I really like the idea of a hacking movement but I think I've "done" the monster look for a while.... I do like the Seiko 5 Sports ones wotsch but again it's back to the old 7S36 movement and I'd rather get away from that.... The Divex is nice but I think it may be a bit big for me, has anyone got the case size for that one... does look nice though..
> 
> I really like the look of the SSA053JI which has the 4R37 movement but I'm not sure I could live with the 24hour sub dial. It's a great looking design though, with hand winding as well as hacking as additional features...... I could be close to hitting the button on one of those, has anyone got one to see what it looks like on a wrist?..... Oh and where do you buy the Divex ones, that is growing on me too..... so many choices..


Go on the Divex site and email them for the latest price then when youâ€™re ready just ring and order. Nice people to deal with. The 500 offshore is 45mm across the back. Brilliant lume.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

Davey P said:


> IGGULDEN said:
> 
> 
> > I Fancy that one davey. :big_boss:
> ...


i better start putting some money aside then!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you thought about something from the Sportura Kinetic range?



Rob


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Im going to put this up for sale shortly,


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

badshot said:


> Im going to put this up for sale shortly,


Looks interesting, dont think ive seen a sub dial at 12 before? Whats the model please?


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

It's an SSA001K1 it has the 4R37 movement, nice watch but I got to slim down the collection


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'm still torn between the Divex, which is really growing on me, and a watch with the 4R37 movement in it as, like badshot's, there are some really interesting models and it's a good movement. I'm just not sure I could live with a sub dial that does a 24 role that just follows the main hands, though I know that it's actually very popular in Japan. This one is nice and with a hacking and hand winding capability, it's a good movement...


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

And a compass to boot!


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Is it just Autos you are after ?

If not I have about 50 or 60 I am offloading - most 100% and unworn - quite a few rare ones in there. I don't think i am allowed to post a link to photobucket here but if you are interested I can PM you a link.

Cheers


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

No Barry, I have a very open mind and open to anything, PM me the link ! :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I would be interested in seeing that link as well please mate, so feel free to PM me sometime... :yes:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

badshot said:


> It's an SSA001K1 it has the 4R37 movement, nice watch but I got to slim down the collection


Thanks for the info, not sure how but i seem to have missed Seiko "Superiors" up til now, something a bit different which is nice.


----------

